# Old Man and the Rocking Chair



## fishane (Sep 11, 2007)

An old man rocking on his porch sees a young kid and his fishing pole walking down the dirt road. "Where you goin' with that pole?" he calls. "Gonna git me some fish with this here fishing pole!" answers the kid. Sure enough, as the sun is setting the old man sees the kid going home with a bucket of fish. 
Next day, old man rocking on his porch sees the kid walking down the dirt road with some duct tape. "Where you goin' with that?" he calls. "Gonna git me some ducks with this here tape!" answers the kid. "You can't git no ducks with tape!" hollers the old man. But sure enough, as the sun is setting the old man sees the kid going home with the tape strung out behind him and ducks stuck all over it! 

Next day, old man rocking on his porch sees the kid walking down the dirt road with some chicken wire. "Where you going with that?" he calls. "Gonna get me some chickens with this wire!" answers the kid. "You can't get no chickens with wire!" hollers the old man. But sure enough, as the sun is setting the old man sees the kid going home with the wire strung out behind him and chickens stuck all through it! 

Next day, old man rocking on his porch sees the kid walking down the dirt road with some ***** willows. "Now hold on just a minute" calls the old man, "wait while I get my hat!!"


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Meow. Nice.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I have never heard of "kitten willows". :? Is there another name they may be called I would recognize? :wink:


----------

